# Ground Support Equipment AMMROC



## Ageguru (Aug 30, 2014)

Does anyone have any information about working GSE or AGE for AMMROC in Abu Dhabi? Hours? Pay? Working conditions etc? Any bit of information will be appreciated.


----------

